

2/3 of Americans Without Broadband Don't Want It - mdasen
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20090122-two-thirds-of-americans-without-broadband-dont-want-it.html

======
otoburb
Do consumers always know what they want ahead of time?

With all the focus around the "digital divide" (on top of class and income
divides), this type of investment makes intuitive sense.

Whether people (who don't have it) really want it or not will be interesting.
The rather crude analogy in response to this is that "learning infrastructure"
(access to educational materials, great teachers, schools) is A Good Thing,
even if most children probably wouldn't study/learn if given a choice.

------
josefresco
My point exactly when I commented on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446378>

